# membership help



## medic2doc (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm having trouble connecting with a local lodge. I'm very interested in becoming a Mason, can anyone point me in the right direction?

Jim

James Tanis, MD
James.Tanis@gmail.com
Bayville, NJ, USA


----------



## widows son (Sep 23, 2012)

Contact you local lodge and ask to meet with the master or the secretary, then will give you all the info you need and get the ball rolling


----------



## widows son (Sep 23, 2012)

Of you go online and look up the closest lodge to you, it should have a web page that you can find contact info, I that doesn't work contact you  area grand lodge and they can help you get in contact with someone


----------



## medic2doc (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## crono782 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've found myself in the same situation.
I've been interested for quite some time in joining Freemasonry in the Fort Worth, TX area. I've attempted to look up and contact the lodges local to me to no avail; I get no response. I will try the Grand Lodge contact and see if that nets anything.


----------



## dreamer (Sep 25, 2012)

medic2doc said:


> I'm having trouble connecting with a local lodge. I'm very interested in becoming a Mason, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...



Jim, try this link for Lodges in New Jersey: http://10thdistrictnj.org/nj-lodge-locator/ 
Also, if there is a Lodge near you I would think there is an outdoor display with the email and/or phone number for the secretary.


----------



## medic2doc (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all again...I reached out to the Senior Warden of my local Lodge, Sunrise #288...waiting for a response.


Meetings are posted....is it ok to just show up?


----------



## robert leachman (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely!!!


Might also try the local paper...not sure if lodges up there list their stated meeting nights or not.


----------

